# Clippers make a promise to Joel Freeland?



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Supposedly on Insider. It states that there a rumor that the Clippers, Blazers, or Wovles may have given him a promise.

Some links about him:
http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1340

http://nbadraft.net/profiles/joelfreeland.asp


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Never heard of him, time to do some research on this guy.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Dont know much about him, but as many have said, including myself, we think that the clippers should go for a young euro guy with one of their picks to stash in europe for a couple years.

The UK isnt exactly known to churn out the best basketball players, but if this is a dunleavvy find, then go for it. Dunleavvy sees things that others dont, a la Simmons, Ross, Singleton, etc. So if dunleavvy sees something in this guy, its hard to bet against it.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

yamaneko said:


> Dont know much about him, but as many have said, including myself, we think that the clippers should go for a young euro guy with one of their picks to stash in europe for a couple years.
> 
> The UK isnt exactly known to churn out the best basketball players, but if this is a dunleavvy find, then go for it. Dunleavvy sees things that others dont, a la Simmons, Ross, Singleton, etc. So if dunleavvy sees something in this guy, its hard to bet against it.


According to his NBADRAFT profile he plays in Spain so I guess he has been exposed to stronger competition than the british league.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I have faith in out international scouting... Sign me up as a believer, however I would rather not give him a promise after the Korolev saga last draft.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

lmao stop with the promises
imagine jj is still there and we made a promis to this guy
and i forgot jj got arested


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

querty, what i meant was as far as nationality goes, unless im forgetting people i dont know of great nba players coming out of the UK. Like nowadays we have Brazil with like 5 current NBA guys, Argentina with strong guys, Spain, even France, but who are the best NBA players that have come out of the UK? 

Hopefully if we get him he will be the dirk/germany of the UK, or the Pau/spain of the uk.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

What do you guys think of reddick? ALl year he was projected at top 7 about, possibly one of the best shooters ever out of college. But his game doesnt translate to being an NBA starter, then his DUI. Now there are rumors that his back will keep him out for months. 

But his agent said bank on him being picked no furthern than 14, so maybe he has a promise. If not, i wonder if he will drop. I doubt it, this is a weak draft, and no matter what, the guy is a crazy shooter, lots of teams would like specialists like that. If he does drop, i wouldnt mind taking him with our first second round pick. Eric Piatkowski Jr.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Luol Deng came from the UK before moving to NY IIRC.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

but he was born and raised in africa, right?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Wasn't freakin' olowokandi from the UK somehow?


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

pacafic islander right


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

No more promises please....

Let's see the last time we made a promise to Korolev, we ended up passing guys like Granger or even a better and safer project in Gerald Green......I still believe that we could've drafted him with our 2nd round pick....heck I'd probably rather want Ewing, Ellis, etc


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Ben Gordon may be the only English player in the league right now... For those of you wondering... At least he's the only I can think of.

The nbadraftnet profile certainly makes him out as an interesting prospect. As for promises, in the 2nd round, it's hit and miss anyway. JJ has a back problem that needs an operation, even so, he isn't falling out of the first. A guy like Vinicius falling is a realistic possibility, but mostly, the guys who could slip shouldn't appeal to the Clipps (7' stiff Gray, Schizophrenic Shawne Williams, 6-4 PF PJ Tucker, Boone, 6-2 SG Douby, etc)... Now if Farmar or Diaz slips by some monumental accident, a promise would suck, but both of those guys look solidified in the mid-first.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

choiboi46 said:


> No more promises please....
> 
> Let's see the last time we made a promise to Korolev, we ended up passing guys like Granger or even a better and safer project in Gerald Green......I still believe that we could've drafted him with our 2nd round pick....heck I'd probably rather want Ewing, Ellis, etc


Granger or Green probably would've been buried on the bench if we drafted them. Korolev has shown some real skills in spurts, but until he gets a real chance to play (next year maybe?) we won't know if he was worth it or not. And if i remember right, he was going to withdraw from the draft if he didn't have a promise from the clippers... so 2nd round pick may have been out. I'm not positive though.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Green probably but not Granger he was too ready to sit on the bench.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> Green probably but not Granger he was too ready to sit on the bench.


James Singleton was about as ready-to-play as any rookie the Clips have ever had. He plays good defense, hits open jumpers, rebounds, hustles and knocks down 3-pointers. Yet he couldn't crack the 3 mpg barrier at the same position as Granger.

Some coaches just refuse to play rookies.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I like Singelton but Granger is a much better player than him that is why he would have played in my opinon.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> 6. Joel Freeland 6-11 225 PF England 1987 -- Cor blimey! Basketball talent in England? Freeland is the biggest sleeper in the draft. How big a sleeper? The NBA accidently left his name off the early entry list, and virtually every international scout that showed up for the Treviso camp was unfamiliar with him. Zzzzzzzzzzz. NBADraft.net scouted him in January, and he has been on the radar for the past 9 or so months. At 19 years of age, Freeland has quickly developed into one of the top overall European prospects. He's got an American style of game with excellent athleticism and aggressiveness. He's still a few years away from being able to contribute, due to experience, but could be taken similar to Ian Mahinmi, last year, as a player to keep stashed in Europe for a year or two before hopping the pond. With one of the biggest agents in the business, Arn Tellum, Look for Freeland to find a spot in the end of the first round, or the early second round at worst. Brilliant!


http://nbadraft.net/draftbuzz063.asp

Not sure if it helps any, but he was 6th on NBADraft's list of top 10 PF's.


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

Starbury03 said:


> I like Singelton but Granger is a much better player than him that is why he would have played in my opinon.


b/c Granger got consistent playing time to improve.....If Singleton was given consistent playing time as well, he would've improved alot and would make Maggette seem more expendable(sp?)...

I expect Singleton to enter the rotation next season...

anyway about Joel Freeland; a guy in scout.com clippers board met Elgin Baylor and asked him about Freeland, and Elgin told him that he aint too impressive.........
--also i dont think we made a promise too him b/c we are working out players that we could only get with the #34 and if there was a promise Freeland wouldve had to gone #34


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

They have us picking Quincy Douby at 34 Omg i'd love that.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> http://nbadraft.net/draftbuzz063.asp
> 
> Not sure if it helps any, but he was 6th on NBADraft's list of top 10 PF's.


from england....white....supposedly plays PF....koralev is one thing but this guy already sounds like a bust. no thanks, we could use less of "promise" players


----------



## livingstononefour (Jun 19, 2006)

give us douby or gansey.


----------

